# 5-20-08 Decent Night of Fishing



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bladeco will post some pics later but here's the basic run down of the report.

Ken (bigrigz), Mike (yankee), Steven (yankee2), and myself all met up to do a little fishing. We were fishing for small sharks and bull reds and just about anything else that will take a bait.

We started off as usual with catching pinfish, finger mullet, white trout, and southern kingfish for bait. 

I was the first to get a good run only to have the bait bit in half by a bluefish (made a perfect bite mark). Then Mikes rod goes off and he lands a little 2' sharp nose. The next person to get a run is Steven. He lands a fat sail cat. Then Mike lands another 2' sharp nose. In the meantime something keeps grabbing my bait but not committing to the hook. Finally I get the sorry sob and it's a blue. 

Bladeco shows up and the fishing starts to heat up, nfortunately the fish biting are all cats. Big sail cats. I think we all caught a couple. Then finally Steven gets a good run but he's got a cast net in his hand. So I grab the rod and get to work. I can tell right away that it's a ray. Had him on the deck in short order and he's quickly sliced up for bait.I finally get a nice run......fish just peeling line and as soon as I set the hook, the shark goes airborne and lands on the line (I'm using 15lb) and he's gone. :banghead . At least this one pulled a little, I had something cut my line without even pulling out any drag about 45 minutes prior to that.

Now this is where things get good. Ken had been having a rough night.....lost two leaders due to cut offs but he quickly made up for it. He had a nice live bait out and noticed his bait going crazy. So he grabs the rod and starts to reel in slowly. FISH ON......I see the fish and think its a keeper red.......then some light hits it and Ken yells speck! I'm thinking holy s**t no way. This thing was huge. I lower the pier net and choked on my first try.......oh man I got scared b/c the fishing line wrapped around the net rope.......but I quickly got it in the net and Ken had a FAT 25" 4.14lb speck on the deck. The largest I've ever seen personally. High fives all around. Well for the next 45 minutes or so, it's back to catching catfish. Then Kens drag starts screaming and he's got a decent fish on.........get it close enough to see and it's a good little black tip. After a few close calls with the pilings I manage to get a rope around it and the fish hits the deck. It measured 38" to the fork. It's quickly gutted and given to a friend.

At this point I'm really wanting a decent fish. It's getting late and if Ken hooked into another good fish I was going to cut his line (j/k). Well I was soon awarded with my own screaming run.......1, 2, 3, set hook. FISH ON. I'm thinking it's a bull red b/c of the way it just steadily pulled line and then kinda gave up.......until it got close to the pier and I felt it role and then take off again. I had it back quickly and to the pier. It was still a little green and after a failed net attempt (don't ask why we were using a net) the shark spooked and shot under the pier......line broke and off it swam. No problem though because I was going to let this one go anyway. It was another black tip,guestimate at 50" total length.

Called it a night shortly after that.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good night with lots of action.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun. Congrats on the spec :bowdown I have only managed to catch little specs here in Mississippi and Virginia, nothing that big!


----------



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

hells yeah last night was a blast that spec was huge and that black tip was no joke either well i just hope friday night is the same way


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

where were u guys fishin...and where is the best spot to get live finger mullet in the summer?and great report btw:bowdown


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I wanna see a pic of that gator!


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

here are the pics from that great night of fishing. It was a blast to run into everyone out there and I had my Mother and grandmother with me and they had more fun seeing everyones excitment over that HUGE Gator trout. There are a few of the shark that we saw landed aas well. hey konz give me a call sometime if you ever want to get out on the water. if the weather is nice and you can help with fuel lets go slay some fish!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!! Nice job guys!!! That trout looks more like a salmon! Hes huge!

Konz.....be careful...associatin with the enemy...Team JCS, before this falls tournament. He may be trying to learn your secrets! oke

See...if 2 Shark Teams can get along, fish the pier, catch sharks together, why cant 2 great nations co-exist?


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats fellas!!!Thanks for the pics. I think that speck was spookin the sharks.:bowdown


----------

